# AHIMA CEU's count for AAPC credit?



## tcurtland (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi All,
I have  a question regarding ceu's for ICD 10. My employer has started putting us through training for the upcoming ICD 10. I noticed that when I printed out my completion certificates for the current model that they were AHIMA approved not AAPC. Does the AAPC recognize AHIMA ceu's for credit? I hate the thought of getting completely re-trained and not getting any credit for it!

Thanks!
Tanya


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 24, 2013)

tcurtland said:


> Hi All,
> I have  a question regarding ceu's for ICD 10. My employer has started putting us through training for the upcoming ICD 10. I noticed that when I printed out my completion certificates for the current model that they were AHIMA approved not AAPC. Does the AAPC recognize AHIMA ceu's for credit? I hate the thought of getting completely re-trained and not getting any credit for it!
> 
> Thanks!
> Tanya



Tanya,
 What company are you getting your training?


----------



## Terry Thomas (Apr 25, 2013)

*AHIMA & AAPC Ceu's*

Yes, I have been getting credit both ways for years.


----------



## arnette walker (May 2, 2013)

*AHIMA  ICD-10 Training,*

Will AAPC members who have trained through AHIMA, get credit for this?  I understand since we are AAPC certified, we will still need to take the AAPC exam for certification. May we get partial credit ? Some is better than non.  My Employer set up the training through AHIMA????? Over a year ago.      Thanks 

Arnette Walker


----------



## arnette walker (May 2, 2013)

Does any one know?


----------



## cindya19 (May 9, 2013)

arnette walker said:


> Does any one know?



My employer is also giving us training for ICD 10 w/ the AHIMA product.  When I brought up this same scenario to them because about half of the Coding Dept is AHIMA and the half AAPC management did have to contact AAPC to get their approval for us AAPC certificate coders to get credit (CEU's) for this training.  You might have to talk to your whomever is giving you the training.


----------



## bedwards (May 10, 2013)

AAPC is not giving any credit to outside training (or their own for that matter) towards the proficiency assessment.  We will all take the full 75 question, open book, online assessment.


----------

